# TQP Expiration



## William W. (Aug 11, 2014)

I just made Select about a month ago, and need 3230 TQPs by the end of the year to make Select Plus. At the end of the year, do ALL of my TQPs expire, meaning that I have to earn 10000 in 2015 to make SP, or do just the ones that I've earned above the 5000 needed for Select?

Also, my Select card says that my status expires on 02/28/15, but the AGR website says it expires 02/29/2016. Any idea as to which is correct?

I should be able to earn enough by year's end for SP, so the issue is likely to be moot, but I'd still like to know so that I can plan a potential points run, if needed.


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 11, 2014)

William W. said:


> I just made Select about a month ago, and need 3230 TQPs by the end of the year to make Select Plus. At the end of the year, do ALL of my TQPs expire, meaning that I have to earn 10000 in 2015 to make SP, or do just the ones that I've earned above the 5000 needed for Select?
> 
> Also, my Select card says that my status expires on 02/28/15, but the AGR website says it expires 02/29/2016. Any idea as to which is correct?
> 
> I should be able to earn enough by year's end for SP, so the issue is likely to be moot, but I'd still like to know so that I can plan a potential points run, if needed.


The accumulation of Tier Qualifying Points (TQP) is based on the calendar year. On January 1 of each year, your TQP balance goes back to zero and you start over. Your TQP balance on 12/31 does not carry forward to the next year. You need to earn the full 5000, 10000 or 20000 TQP for the various status levels in that one calendar year.
If you earned Select status in 2014, your card right now will only show status until the end of this program year - 2/28/15. However, your status will carry forward through 2015. Sometime prior to your present card expiration, you will get a new card and packet for program year 2015 with expiration on 2/29/16.


----------

